#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Aries Tutorials - Request

## axg275

Hi Everybody,



Do any of you have any training material for Halliburton's Aries production forecasting? 

Thank you very much in advance!See More: Aries Tutorials - Request

----------


## okrikaimo

Did you get any training material on Aries?

----------

